# Headers on a 3.5SE



## RebelinRI (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi all. I was in a custom exhaust place today and I was talking to him about putting Hotshot headers and a Greddy cat back on and he suggested I stay away from headers. He seems to think that I would actually lose a bit of hp and even more torque. I don't know how good the stock headers are so my question to you is would it help or hurt. I can read all I want from places that have them for sale but is it just a sales pitch??? Has anyone had a bad experience with putting headers of any kind on??? I know there is a project Altima at Nissanperformancemag.com and at seffects.com too that have them but...... I need your help or push!!!! LOL Many thanks in advance.

AMF

Rebel


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nonsense. The hp and tq gains from the HS headers are not only dyno proven, but it's a noticeable increase from the driver's seat as well. Will make it feel like a totally different car. By all means, I say go for it.


----------



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

*Headers'*

Headers on 3.5L you get rid or pre-cats = opening up the flow , meaning easy 15+ whp!! 

Downpipe alone is big gains on your car, win/win mod. man!!

Just on my 2.5L , I didn't lose anything, gained +12whp


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

haven't you read up on NPM on the project Altima? 

why the hell would Hotshot even sell a product that LOST hp and torque?

don't go back to that shop..............


----------



## RebelinRI (Nov 9, 2004)

*Thanks!*

That guy sounded like a bit of a dick but........ Thanks to all that responded and I'll keep you up to date on how it goes!!! I hope to start this in the new year (cat back, headers) and we'll go from there. Thanks again!!!


AMF

Rebel


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

If your going to get headers..forget Hotshot, get the XS-Power headers! Mark got for $185. shipped


----------



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

*Headers*

Thanks man!

Very well worth the money for headers!!

Here is Virgilio's dyno w/ XS racing headers
244hp and 243tq tuned w/ SAFC II

https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/groesch/shared/Movie.wmv


----------



## ProjectAltima (Nov 24, 2003)

Just a quick note to let you guys know that Bosal Performance is about to release headers for the 3.5L Altima.


----------



## Senna777 (Mar 22, 2005)

*DownPipe Mod.*



MarkSpecV said:


> Headers on 3.5L you get rid or pre-cats = opening up the flow , meaning easy 15+ whp!!
> 
> Downpipe alone is big gains on your car, win/win mod. man!!
> 
> Just on my 2.5L , I didn't lose anything, gained +12whp




Does anyone have changed their downpipe? I want to know how loud the car sound without a Cat... I have already done my exhaust (Catback) and also the Intake but I don't want to sound to loud. 

Any comments about that? (oh, by the way I am talking about a 2005 V6 3,5SE)


Thanks.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Senna777 said:


> Does anyone have changed their downpipe? I want to know how loud the car sound without a Cat... I have already done my exhaust (Catback) and also the Intake but I don't want to sound to loud.
> 
> Any comments about that? (oh, by the way I am talking about a 2005 V6 3,5SE)
> 
> ...


I had the CE downpipe before I went to headers. Since your only removing the main cat and the 2 pre-cats are still there the sound change is slight if any. What you really gain with the DP is just less back pressure. I think you could almost get the same gains by just removing the cat off your stock DB. You say you already done a catback, what brand or is it custom.. If you still have the stock resonator the sound wont change hardly at all


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

RebelinRI said:


> Hi all. I was in a custom exhaust place today and I was talking to him about putting Hotshot headers and a Greddy cat back on and he suggested I stay away from headers. He seems to think that I would actually lose a bit of hp and even more torque. I don't know how good the stock headers are so my question to you is would it help or hurt. I can read all I want from places that have them for sale but is it just a sales pitch??? Has anyone had a bad experience with putting headers of any kind on??? I know there is a project Altima at Nissanperformancemag.com and at seffects.com too that have them but...... I need your help or push!!!! LOL Many thanks in advance.
> 
> AMF
> 
> Rebel


You can check in www.stillen.com for altima accessories. You will be sure they will fit it


----------



## 3.5 SE (Aug 18, 2006)

RebelinRI said:


> Hi all. I was in a custom exhaust place today and I was talking to him about putting Hotshot headers and a Greddy cat back on and he suggested I stay away from headers. He seems to think that I would actually lose a bit of hp and even more torque. I don't know how good the stock headers are so my question to you is would it help or hurt. I can read all I want from places that have them for sale but is it just a sales pitch??? Has anyone had a bad experience with putting headers of any kind on??? I know there is a project Altima at Nissanperformancemag.com and at seffects.com too that have them but...... I need your help or push!!!! LOL Many thanks in advance.
> 
> AMF
> 
> Rebel


HEY..!!!! This is what a was looking for, this is exactly what a i 've had in mind,i got the greddy mufflres from the catback and i've lost a LOT of torque so i was thinking on the headers..any update on this post??? need a little push please,tx


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

stillen's prices are a joke


----------

